# Double Decker BLT with Fresh garden Tomato and homemade Cold Smoked Bacon!



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

I have been looking forward to this sandwich since I made the Bacon back in February!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2022)

Oh I’d be all over that. Looks fantastic! What’s hiding under that mater?


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Oh I’d be all over that. Looks fantastic! What’s hiding under that mater?


Mayo...bread...bacon...then another thick cut tomato....lettuce...mayo...and another piece of bread! LOL!!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks amazing.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2022)

I’d founder but would be happy about it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

12 thick cut slices of Apple and Hickory cold smoked bacon on that sandwich. The creole tomato was cut about 1/2" thick....2 slices....pure heaven!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Looks amazing.





SmokinEdge said:


> I’d founder but would be happy about it.


Thanks Guys! If I could get my garden fresh tomatoes year round-I'd be eating a BLT once a week....or more!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 16, 2022)

Man does that look good. I'm trying to hold off until the fresh tomatoes ripen around here. It's getting tough tho.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 16, 2022)

Fantastic, now that's a sandwich
I've got a big mouth BUT!!! , 
never mind I could do it ,   lol

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 16, 2022)

Heck yeah Keith. Glad I'm not the only one that needs an extra bp pill after my BLT lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm jealous! Don't envy your temps down south but early garden fresh maters...yes! Looks awesome!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like a great sandwich!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm jealous! Don't envy your temps down south but early garden fresh maters...yes! Looks awesome!
> 
> Ryan


T'was salsa day today....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

Could not find fresh corn on the cob, had to use frozen pick sweet brand super sweet corn. But everything else in the jar is garden fresh. Ended up with 27 jars for the first batch of the season.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Man does that look good. I'm trying to hold off until the fresh tomatoes ripen around here. It's getting tough tho.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





DRKsmoking said:


> Fantastic, now that's a sandwich
> I've got a big mouth BUT!!! ,
> never mind I could do it ,   lol
> 
> David





TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Keith. Glad I'm not the only one that needs an extra bp pill after my BLT lol





Brokenhandle said:


> I'm jealous! Don't envy your temps down south but early garden fresh maters...yes! Looks awesome!
> 
> Ryan





bigfurmn said:


> Looks like a great sandwich!


Thanks guys! It was delicious!


----------



## negolien (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks good minus the extra piece of bread in the middle lol


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow! That is hall of fame worthy! Points for sure!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> 12 thick cut slices of Apple and Hickory cold smoked bacon on that sandwich. The creole tomato was cut about 1/2" thick....2 slices....pure heaven!


There’s something beautiful about using 12 slices of bacon on a BLT! A restaurant will give you maybe 3. But because you’re a grown adult in charge of your own destiny, 12 is perfect. Haha! This is going to make me smile all night.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 17, 2022)

Good god! That's big enough to have its own zip code! Love it!


----------



## negolien (Jun 17, 2022)

I have been using Rye's lately for BLT's. Always trying to Frankenstein stuff see what bizarre stuff tastes good.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 17, 2022)

Keith, why'd you have to go and do that?? A BLT with home grown tomatoes and Duke's mayo is my absolute favorite sandwich. Home cured, thick sliced bacon would send it over the top. Very nice, indeed...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Could not find fresh corn on the cob


My farmer friend is picking today and tomorrow...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2022)

FANTASTIC!!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 17, 2022)

had BLTs the other day...Mine wasnt near as pretty as yours. But hit the spot as I had been craving them (thanks steroids). 
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Duke's mayo


Duke's is real close to our local brand...Blue Plate.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

negolien said:


> Looks good minus the extra piece of bread in the middle lol





bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is hall of fame worthy! Points for sure!





Steve H said:


> Good god! That's big enough to have its own zip code! Love it!





negolien said:


> I have been using Rye's lately for BLT's. Always trying to Frankenstein stuff see what bizarre stuff tastes good.





GonnaSmoke said:


> Keith, why'd you have to go and do that?? A BLT with home grown tomatoes and Duke's mayo is my absolute favorite sandwich. Home cured, thick sliced bacon would send it over the top. Very nice, indeed...





SmokinAl said:


> FANTASTIC!!!
> Al





JLeonard said:


> had BLTs the other day...Mine wasnt near as pretty as yours. But hit the spot as I had been craving them (thanks steroids).
> Jim


Thanks Guys!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My farmer friend is picking today and tomorrow...


Got my buddy from Kansas coming down next thursday for our annual Fishing trip. He is bringing some fresh corn for the grill...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Got my buddy from Kansas coming down next thursday for our annual Fishing trip. He is bringing some fresh corn for the grill...


Well I got 3 bushels+ this morning of bicolored. Now the fun begins...


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2022)

Damn Keith!! That's one monster BLT!! Sounds like it was worth the wait.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 17, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Keith!! That's one monster BLT!! Sounds like it was worth the wait.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! There is a little restaurant by the deer camp in Mississippi that makes a BLT like this. Everything on the sandwich is home made/ home grown. It is run by a church outreach program. There is no tuition so and the kids have to work in the store, restaurant and on the farm and that pays for the outreach. They grow greenhouse tomatoes and lettuce year round. Bake the bread daily, and cold smoke the bacon in the winter. I try to stop by at least once when I'm at the camp to help support them....and the food is phenomenal!


----------

